# Topics > Toys >  Hatsune Miku, toy robot, Japan

## Airicist

Contributors:

iDoll

Good Smile Company on Wikipedia

youtube.com/@idoll7308

Nendoroid on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

HATSUNE MIKU by iDoll x Nendoroid

Published on Jan 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

HATSUNE MIKU by iDoll x Nendoroid

Published on Feb 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tiny Hatsune Miku Robot Sings And Dances But Never Kills"

by Mike Fahey
February 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

HATSUNE MIKU by iDoll x Nendoroid display

Published on Mar 30, 2016

----------

